# rent a house .



## yahya (May 10, 2010)

i just want to know ; how to find a house for rent in very cheap price in Athens or near by Athens . or in first step how to find a very cheap and friendly gust house in Athens ? thanks very much in advance .


----------



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

i am also looking for a place to rent I found mygreekhome.com an excellent way to find accommodation


----------



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

yahya said:


> i just want to know ; how to find a house for rent in very cheap price in Athens or near by Athens . or in first step how to find a very cheap and friendly gust house in Athens ? thanks very much in advance .


try mygreekhome.com this is agreat website for finding somewhere to rent


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

mygreekhome.com is under construction


----------



## Elaria (May 5, 2009)

yahya said:


> i just want to know ; how to find a house for rent in very cheap price in Athens or near by Athens . or in first step how to find a very cheap and friendly gust house in Athens ? thanks very much in advance .


Here's a few places you can search...(all are dot com's except plot which is dot gr - theyr supposed to be links but wouldnt let me post..)

justlanded 

craiglist

plot 

gabinohome 

expatriates 

xpatathens


----------

